# Tankmates for giant betta



## kimt (Mar 5, 2013)

My husband got me a giant betta for mother's day. He's hanging out in a 2.5 gallon for now as it was the larger of my spare tanks. I'm going to set him up in a 10 gallon this week and I was thinking of maybe a few other fish. What would you suggest?


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

I probably wouldn't give him any other tankmates, maybe some of the smaller cory's (except Dwarf cory's because they are too active) but maybe a trio of pygmy cories might do. Just be careful because he might not like tank mates. Or you could also get him a snail. I'd be leary about shrimp just because he is bigger which means he has a bigger mouth too.


----------



## peachii (Jan 6, 2013)

Our king has sarpae? tetras and a few ghost shrimp and a few otos to clean the tank. They are all extremely small but get a long in the planted tank and have been doing fine for months now. The tetra came with a tank we got off of craigslist for cheap, I probably never would have picked that out on my own but Elvis likes them.


----------



## Crowntails (Feb 12, 2013)

A school of 8 Pygmy Cories would be fine.


----------



## themountain (May 9, 2013)

None...your betta doesen´t need company, he´s pretty comfy on his own.


----------



## KevinGillbride (May 7, 2013)

I would say you have more options with him than most bettas since his fins are short and you don't have to worry so much about fin nippers, even though they are larger I haven't found them to be more aggressive


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Once your 10 gallon is cycled and stable, you might try Amano shrimp. They have wonderful "personalities" and are fun to watch...especially at feeding time. When I set up my next tank I'm going to get a couple.


----------

